# Free Rapid Corona Virus Tests



## Jackie23 (Jan 14, 2022)

Americans will be able to order free rapid coronavirus tests Wednesday on new federal website​Washington Post

The federal website where Americans can order free coronavirus rapid tests will be launched Wednesday and allow each household to order up to four tests, senior administration officials said Friday.

The website, called covidtest.gov, will require that users provide their names and addresses to receive the tests. The government purchased 500 million rapid tests that will be available to every household, and will limit to four the number of tests sent to each address, the senior officials said during a briefing with reporters.
FAQ: What to know about the omicron variant of the coronavirus

The officials said the tests would be shipped within 7 to 12 days after being ordered, a timeline that experts say means the tests probably will become available too late to significantly blunt the impact of the current omicron surge along the Eastern Seaboard, where the outbreak may be beginning to slow. But the tests could make a difference to the parts of the country that have yet to face the worst of the surge.

President Biden announced Thursday that the government would purchase an additional 500 million tests to help prepare for future surges, meaning the government will eventually make 1 billion free tests available. The senior officials said the White House has worked closely with the U.S. Postal Service to help set up the website and ensure that the tests can be distributed.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 14, 2022)

People who desire chaos, and there's a lot of them out there, will no doubt order all the test they can in an attempt to create shortages. It may or may not work, but what's guaranteed is that it will cost us money.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 14, 2022)

I really wish they would be clear it is TAXPAYER funded ............not FREE ........ nothing in this is FREE and generations will be paying for this.
Even forcing health insurance to cover 8 a month will be added to premiums next year etc.....


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 15, 2022)

The death count in the US from this pandemic is up to 850,000.....President Biden is trying to slow the spread of COVID 19....I for one appreciate all he is doing to keep people alive....I'll gladly pay taxes for this.

I have tried twice to order covid test at $12 each with no luck and no date as to when I can get them.  I am sure there are millions out there that have also tried.

The link to get the test....http://Covidtests.gov


----------



## chic (Jan 15, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I really wish they would be clear it is TAXPAYER funded ............not FREE ........ nothing in this is FREE and generations will be paying for this.
> Even forcing health insurance to cover 8 a month will be added to premiums next year etc.....


Seriously. We are all paying for this folks. Never think it's free. You're only going to receive a test you or someone else is paying for. So think about it.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 15, 2022)

I don't understand this recent "infatuation" with getting "tested"....both Drive Thru and Home testing.  As fast as this current virus seems to spread, by the time a person gets their results back, their conditions may have changed....depending upon their daily routines.  Also, I suspect there will be a number of "false" positives and negatives, which only adds to the uncertainties.  

I tend to think that all this "testing" is just some "feel good" activity to make people think that the government is getting this virus under control...yeah, right.  No amount of Testing is going to replace the need for masking, distancing, and Oh, Yes, getting vaccinated.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2022)

I absolutely agree, Don. I was just about to write the same thing. What do those tests accomplish, other than showing whether you have the virus at the exact moment you are getting the test?  You could get it 5 minutes later.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 15, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> The death count in the US from this pandemic is up to 850,000.....President Biden is trying to slow the spread of COVID 19....I for one appreciate all he is doing to keep people alive....I'll gladly pay taxes for this.
> 
> I have tried twice to order covid test at $12 each with no luck and no date as to when I can get them.  I am sure there are millions out there that have also tried.
> 
> The link to get the test....http://Covidtests.gov


I read that it doesn't start until Monday so maybe that's why your not having any luck.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 15, 2022)

The reason I had no luck was because I ordered the test online.

The COVID test help with the spread when people test positive then quarantine so they do not pass it on.  It may not catch every case but enough to slow the spread.
Along with mask wearing and vaccinations...all has proven to help.  If I get sick I want to KNOW if its covid and I will stay away from as many people as possible.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 15, 2022)

Yeah I know what the tests are for.


----------



## Mike (Jan 15, 2022)

I contacted a Government website last week and asked
for the "Rapid Flow Test", for testing at home, it took a
week, but a box of 7 test kits was delivered by the Royal
Mail.

A friend went to the local test centre and asked to be
tested, she was given a box of 20 kits to do it yourself.
I might go there next time it is in town, they move around.

Many places here are asking that you show a negative test
before you will be granted admission, I don't think that I
will need one, but the shops and supermarkets might be
forced to require one, we never know.

Mike.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 15, 2022)

Don M. said:


> I don't understand this recent "infatuation" with getting "tested"....both Drive Thru and Home testing.  As fast as this current virus seems to spread, by the time a person gets their results back, their conditions may have changed....depending upon their daily routines.  Also, I suspect there will be a number of "false" positives and negatives, which only adds to the uncertainties.
> 
> I tend to think that all this "testing" is just some "feel good" activity to make people think that the government is getting this virus under control...yeah, right.  No amount of Testing is going to replace the need for masking, distancing, and Oh, Yes, getting vaccinated.


the at home tests are the antigen ones that have an accuracy rate of between 58% -72%  ... 
if that was a grade like in school  d-/ c grade
they say that false negatives are more likely then false positives but you should confirm with a PCR test.

BUT one thing for sure it is NOT free


----------

